# Federal Vision Needs More Defenders Like This...



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2007)

I know we don't tolerate defending the Federal Vision bag of nuances here but you must see this 'talented' fellow. If I was Rich Lusk I'd be afraid of getting the electric chair if this represents the level of rebuttal defending me.

Anyway, watch the video, the guy has guts, no dignity but lot's of guts... and the cheesiest goatee I've ever seen. I do hope that's painted on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80BdtL8UbiE


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2007)

There are just certain things white people shouldn't attempt. This video contains five or six of those things. Ugh!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2007)

...right...


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> There are just certain things white people shouldn't attempt. This video contains five or six of those things. Ugh!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah! a modern Arius!


----------



## dcomin (Jul 20, 2007)

"Highway to Rome" is an appropriate ending to this... ummm... "song". 

I wonder if the pope is gettin' jiggy wit it?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> There are just certain things white people shouldn't attempt. This video contains five or six of those things. Ugh!



I disagree firmly. See the following refutation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2007)

Jacob,

You must have been about 5 years old when this song came out. Vanilla Ice is to you as Led Zepplin was to me.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2007)

Rich, Zeppelin formed the year you were born. I was 13 then.

Jacob, I'll put Eminem up against Van. Ice and still maintain that white people shouldn't go there.

My 12 and 6 year old daughters have got moves that sufficiently shame Vanilla Ice but my 4 year old son Denzel... poor boy... living with white people for two years has just about ruined him. He doesn't bite his lower lip when he dances yet but his moves are clunky and wooden. He dances like a white person. Worse, last week I caught him trying to put on one of my cardigan sweaters. Oh it's sad to see. I'll try and find some MC Hammer videos on YouTube for him to watch. Break it down.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah but weren't they still performing when I was 5?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, their popularity did last a few years after that. 
There's just something perverse about seeing Vanilla Ice compared to the Zepp in any context. What were you thinking man?



SemperFideles said:


> Yeah but weren't they still performing when I was 5?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, Jacob...but that video just PROVES Bob's point. UGH!

Where's Hammer? (yeah, can't post the Can't Touch This video....just seems so weird that that didn't bother me in highschool...sigh)


----------



## dcomin (Jul 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Rich, Zeppelin formed the year you were born. I was 13 then.
> 
> Jacob, I'll put Eminem up against Van. Ice and still maintain that white people shouldn't go there.
> 
> My 12 and 6 year old daughters have got moves that sufficiently shame Vanilla Ice but my 4 year old son Denzel... poor boy... living with white people for two years has just about ruined him. He doesn't bite his lower lip when he dances yet but his moves are clunky and wooden. He dances like a white person. Worse, last week I caught him trying to put on one of my cardigan sweaters. Oh it's sad to see. I'll try and find some MC Hammer videos on YouTube for him to watch. Break it down.



My son, Samuel, on the other hand, has not been "ruined" by living with white people for the past five years...


----------



## dcomin (Jul 20, 2007)

He has, however, "ruined" his big brother, Benjamin...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2007)

Wish we could get Samuel and Denzel together Douglas. Denzel can't dance but if it's ridin' and ropin' you need, he's your man.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Wish we could get Samuel and Denzel together Douglas. Denzel can't dance but if it's ridin' and ropin' you need, he's your man.



Now THAT looks like a fine young man!


----------



## dcomin (Jul 20, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Wish we could get Samuel and Denzel together Douglas. Denzel can't dance but if it's ridin' and ropin' you need, he's your man.



I'm sure they would get along famously! Here's one more picture of Sam, before the Moderator moves this thread from Federal Vision to the Family Photo section


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful boy Douglas and a handsome young man as well.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 21, 2007)

Hilarious!


----------

